# Kitty Dish cloth



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I just found this and thought everyone might like it!

http://www.blackrayne.com/pages/kitty.html


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

evil kitty


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

maureenb said:


> evil kitty


Muahahahah! Do it in pink!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I rather like the darkness of it! Will make it for some kitty fearing people I know.LOL! I personally love kittys,have only one due to allergies..


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

maureenb said:


> I rather like the darkness of it! Will make it for some kitty fearing people I know.LOL! I personally love kittys,have only one due to allergies..


Me too! I found a skull and crossbones too! and a Bat!!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I made that skull and crossbones for a friend from the forum,did it in a lime green...her dh loved it!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

maureenb said:


> I made that skull and crossbones for a friend from the forum,did it in a lime green...her dh loved it!


Nice


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks a lot Hennalady LOL.
Now I gotta make a matching teatowel...I will tweek it a big to be a nicer kitty tho lol..

Thanks for posting lol


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Thanks a lot Hennalady LOL.
> Now I gotta make a matching teatowel...I will tweek it a big to be a nicer kitty tho lol..
> 
> Thanks for posting lol


Aw come on. No evil kitty in your house?? LOL Post when you finish!!
:thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Only occasionally is she evil lol



hennalady said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot Hennalady LOL.
> ...


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

My cat is black so that is great for me..thanks for posting.
But now I have to order black cotton as I have never been able to find it here in Edmonton.
I have been resisting ordering but I love that black kitty so I think I will break down...I will order lots of black so I have it for next Halloween - bats and rats - for my son's house.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> My cat is black so that is great for me..thanks for posting.
> But now I have to order black cotton as I have never been able to find it here in Edmonton.
> I have been resisting ordering but I love that black kitty so I think I will break down...I will order lots of black so I have it for next Halloween - bats and rats - for my son's house.


I have the link for the bat one, skull and crossbones and many more if you want any!
Enjoy


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I have many patterns including the bat and skulls etc. Thanks for the offer though. I have been collecting dishcloth patterns for many years and still find new ones...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I have lots of pictures too and downloaded graph charts to try to recreate them and design my own too. Not done that yet. I saw a cute house one and decided I would try to make MY house and if it works, I will give one to each of the neighbours in the condo complex - 35 altogether. I have to use my stash somehow...:lol:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Great idea!!!!



SylviaC said:


> I have lots of pictures too and downloaded graph charts to try to recreate them and design my own too. Not done that yet. I saw a cute house one and decided I would try to make MY house and if it works, I will give one to each of the neighbours in the condo complex - 35 altogether. I have to use my stash somehow...:lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I do love it and your avatar :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

samazon said:


> I do love it and your avatar :thumbup:


 :mrgreen:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I just found this and thought everyone might like it!
> 
> http://www.blackrayne.com/pages/kitty.html


Love the pattern, hennalady and absolutely adore your avatar. Can you send the skull and crossbones to me at CAHETZLER at aol dot com? Would love too make one for a friend.

dragondrummer aka Carol


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks!!It is at this website...

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php



dragondrummer said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > I just found this and thought everyone might like it!
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Found another adorable kitty washcloth today!
http://onecraftymama-2011.blogspot.com/2011/09/halloween-cat-dishcloth.html


----------



## KayOC (Sep 18, 2011)

I learned how to make soap not to long ago and thought about knitting some washcloths to put in a basket as gifts. These would be great fun. Thanks Hennalady! I too love your avatar. Also, I used to live in Rancho Cordova. Loved it out there.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Found another adorable kitty washcloth today!
> http://onecraftymama-2011.blogspot.com/2011/09/halloween-cat-dishcloth.html


Love the dishcloth. What a cute kitty! Thanks again for posting the link, Hennalady.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I found a couple more if anyone is interested. I am thinking I might make mine into a tote or scarf, or blanket, or..........
Thanks for all the great responses. Sorry I have not been getting notices when my post gets a note so I did not know anyone was responding... I have asked admin for assistance..... Hugggsss ~HennaLady


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I found a couple more if anyone is interested. I am thinking I might make mine into a tote or scarf, or blanket, or..........
> Thanks for all the great responses. Sorry I have not been getting notices when my post gets a note so I did not know anyone was responding... I have asked admin for assistance..... Hugggsss ~HennaLady


Always interested in kitty patterns, HennaLady. Just love cats even though I don't currently have one.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Check my bookmarks and if anyone wants me I am PM now as my email from KP is being blocked. I will try and check in as often as I can.
Thanks for all the great feedback, and keep posting kittys and kitty patterns. I do see a afghan in the works!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Love all your postings and suggestions HennaLady. Especially, your avatar!
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks! She has her own page on the forum The question is : What song do you hear her listening to"? If you have one in mind, go to the post and see if you match any other guesses! Ya know, if you want to...  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48334-1.html


edithann said:


> Love all your postings and suggestions HennaLady. Especially, your avatar!
> Best wishes,
> Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I found a new washcloth today!!
http://www.scribd.com/doc/23843287/Kitty-Love-Washcloth :thumbup:


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Love it...absolutely purrrrrfect!!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I think this is my favorite one. You do have to register to download but you can copy the pattern without sign up 
I had to rip out 18 rows of Evil Kitty last night. I look back now and think I should have left it. It kinda looked like a new Transformer Kitty LOLLOLOLOL But, I said I would follow the pattern to the end.. So I shall.


ck said:


> Love it...absolutely purrrrrfect!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I found a new washcloth today!!
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/23843287/Kitty-Love-Washcloth :thumbup:


This one is adorable, HennaLady! Unfortunately, the site would not let me download this morning even w/CC info. Will try again later. Maybe they don't get up as early as I do. :lol:


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I just highlighted and copied to Word. Did not want to join another thing


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ditto!


BSG said:


> I just highlighted and copied to Word. Did not want to join another thing


 :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Found one in crochet!
http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&faqKey=346


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

So, this is my original kitty pattern I hope to incorporate into a cloth, this is BooBookitty :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :shock: :?:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

HI!! I found it for you on Ravelry! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kitty-love-washcloth



dragondrummer said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > I found a new washcloth today!!
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is the skull and crossbones in case you couldn't find it  Washcloth


dragondrummer said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > I just found this and thought everyone might like it!
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://alittlebackwards.blogspot.com/2009/10/skull-and-crossbones.html


hennalady said:


> Here is the skull and crossbones in case you couldn't find it  Washcloth
> 
> 
> dragondrummer said:
> ...


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Love BooBooKitty. Think it would make a great washcloth pattern! :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Hennalady, Thank you very much for the link to the Skull and Crossbones Washcloth!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the Ravelry link for the Kitty Love Washcloth, hennalady. You are such a sweetheart!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Huggggggggggggssssssssss all around! Tag, youre it!!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Huggggggggggggssssssssss all around! Tag, youre it!!


Hugs for everybody!!!! Tag, next person is it!


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I finished Evil Kitty but have not blocked or woven the ends yet. Will post when finished  I even did a Fair Isle piece today!!! Wow, I am growing up in the knitting world :O :shock:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I finished Evil Kitty but have not blocked or woven the ends yet. Will post when finished  I even did a Fair Isle piece today!!! Wow, I am growing up in the knitting world :O :shock:


Wow, hennalady! Fair Isle? Way out of my league. You go girl!


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

dragondrummer said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > I finished Evil Kitty but have not blocked or woven the ends yet. Will post when finished  I even did a Fair Isle piece today!!! Wow, I am growing up in the knitting world :O :shock:
> ...


The hardest part was the tangling and the kitty helping :shock: :shock: :shock: Give it a go!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> dragondrummer said:
> 
> 
> > hennalady said:
> ...


Probably will someday! Don't have a kitty to help me though. Just two dogs who look at me like when are you going to stop fooling with that yarn and come play!!!
:roll:


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Do you make toy for the doggies???


dragondrummer said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> > dragondrummer said:
> ...


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Tried a knitted ball for the dogs one time. They destroyed it in two minutes flat! Think I'll stick to harder to destroy chewies and tennis balls from now on!!! 


HennaLadyKim said:


> Do you make toy for the doggies???
> 
> 
> dragondrummer said:
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Got it!!


dragondrummer said:


> Tried a knitted ball for the dogs one time. They destroyed it in two minutes flat! Think I'll stick to harder to destroy chewies and tennis balls from now on!!!
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hennaladykim, just found this thread with the kitty dishcloth. Thanks for the pattern. I had to change my e-mail and name due to a guy who scammed me on craigflist. I used to be jacki.reynolds3. Got my other baby in my new avitar. What else are you up to?
jacki


----------



## reen0212 (Jan 19, 2012)

cute, thank you


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

LOVE your avatar! Feel free to post on my CATS page!!!!


reen0212 said:


> cute, thank you


 :thumbup:


----------



## reen0212 (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I am doing a American Idol Marathon today!! Can you put in a pic of your old avatar for my CRS>


Angelsmom1 said:


> Hennaladykim, just found this thread with the kitty dishcloth. Thanks for the pattern. I had to change my e-mail and name due to a guy who scammed me on craigflist. I used to be jacki.reynolds3. Got my other baby in my new avitar. What else are you up to?
> jacki


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hennaladykim, try to remember how.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Jackie. You know you did not have to change your user name on here???


Angelsmom1 said:


> Hennaladykim, try to remember how.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah , I realize that now. In my avaitar, if you look close it looks like I'm strangleing the little monster. whether I am or not... I'll leave that to your imagination.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, I wasn't gonna say anything.... LOL


Angelsmom1 said:


> Yeah , I realize that now. In my avaitar, if you look close it looks like I'm strangleing the little monster. whether I am or not... I'll leave that to your imagination.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Awwww you knew. He is threatening to call the humane society and the aspca. Report me for cruelty. You should see all the toys and things he has. No one would believe him. I'm no dummy!


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Awwww you knew. He is threatening to call the humane society and the aspca. Report me for cruelty. You should see all the toys and things he has. No one would believe him. I'm no dummy!


LOL MEOOOOOOWWWWWW!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

You speak his language. I may need and interpreter some day.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

i am definitely learning to speak Miss Macey!!!


Angelsmom1 said:


> You speak his language. I may need and interpreter some day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have taught Marquis to say mama. Now at meal times it's nothing but mama, mama, mama,. What a mistake I made.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Ha Ha!!! Anyone find any more kitty dish cloths???? I dont have enough yet for the afghan!!!


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

i'm going to try an afghan, too - i like the black cat square & the kitty love square, altho i'd prefer different colors rather than the knit/purl combo.. also doing a paw print one, since that goes along w/it. found a bunch on ravelry, using search terms washcloth cat!
this one's the paw print: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-paw-print-cloth


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Sounds good laureen227! I can hardly wait to see. I already have the Ravelry links myself, so if you come across any other ones I sure would love to know!! I agree the kittys would be fun in colors  I will do mine that way as well I think as I have been learning this technique for a time now, and am finally getting comfortable with the way it works


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

it'll most likely be some time before i have anything to really show!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

laureen227 said:


> it'll most likely be some time before i have anything to really show!


Me too! Good think knitting teaches us patience LOL...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

daggumit...my avatar is missin?


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the paw print. I wanted a better one.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Girls!!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

New kitty washcloth found!
http://dishclothcorner.blogspot.com/2008/06/fat-cat-dishcloth.html


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi again, you can change color where the stitches change in these if you want to....


laureen227 said:


> i'm going to try an afghan, too - i like the black cat square & the kitty love square, altho i'd prefer different colors rather than the knit/purl combo.. also doing a paw print one, since that goes along w/it. found a bunch on ravelry, using search terms washcloth cat!
> this one's the paw print: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-paw-print-cloth


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hippie Chick, glad to see rockin kitty back.
Square 1 done!
About ready to throw Angel in fish tank to catch fish.
My eyes are shot for tonight.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Hippie Chick, glad to see rockin kitty back.
> Square 1 done!
> About ready to throw Angel in fish tank to catch fish.
> My eyes are shot for tonight.


I bet.... Now I will catch up for sure! LOL :XD: :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Next square, I won't tell you which one I'm doing!!!!!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh, I see how it is now!! Its really on now :shock: :shock:


Angelsmom1 said:


> Next square, I won't tell you which one I'm doing!!!!!


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Going to have to ask Ciyona how to do crochet sts on knook. I'm getting pretty good at that. One way or other I plan on winning


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Going to have to ask Ciyona how to do crochet sts on knook. I'm getting pretty good at that. One way or other I plan on winning


OK Ciyona, Do not help her cheat!!! There is no cheating in crochet! :?  ;-)


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

It relaxes me (?) !!!!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm done with #1 nd I even had to rip out 3 times due to you cheating. Ha!! Im onto your tricks now ~:O)


Angelsmom1 said:


> It relaxes me (?) !!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I can't crochet and type at same time.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Angelsmom1 said:


> I can't crochet and type at same time.


And you think I can, Right??? ROFLMAO!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Good moring.
Thanks for lik to this kitty cloth. I'd like to do it some day, IF I ever get crochetig caught up.HA!
I've got to write them out by had because I ra out of ik. Got to hook up ew keyboard. Tired of messig with this old oe.Bought a new one yesterday. Then I have to peel off large letter labels and glue them o new keyboard. Then If I ca find squares, I got to write out istructions for #46 and 48. You'll be doe with all of them by then. I am ot a happy loser. I'm gona ship Angel to you for a while.
Refilled ink cartridge, so I'm ready toi print I hope.


----------



## cydrn (Dec 13, 2011)

has anyone found a bicycle pattern for a dishcloth that's free yet?


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cydrn said:


> has anyone found a bicycle pattern for a dishcloth that's free yet?


wait for hennalady to see your request. I'll let her know what your asking for. She's a pattern ninja (joke) she can find anything.


----------



## cydrn (Dec 13, 2011)

THANKS!!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Pattern Ninja says
http://digknittydesigns.blogspot.com/2007/10/bicycle-knit-dishcloth-pattern.html
and
For $2:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bicycle-knit-dishcloth
And my favorite for transportation is:
http://pictureandpattern.blogspot.com/2008/03/transportation-and-vehicles.html
Have fun! Thanks Jackie, no pressure there!!!there


Angelsmom1 said:


> cydrn said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone found a bicycle pattern for a dishcloth that's free yet?
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a graph to make a pattern from also
http://www.craftster.org/pictures/data/500/medium/209759_27Dec11_bike_28x12_color_virt.JPG


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I finished mine yesterday! YAY!


hennalady said:


> Found another adorable kitty washcloth today!
> http://onecraftymama-2011.blogspot.com/2011/09/halloween-cat-dishcloth.html


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

that's a little better picture. Forgot about this thread. I guess I'll do a kitty next and do butterfly later on. Have a good night.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I think all my kitties are going into one blanket with white borders, maybe some lacey inserts between each.. Feel better, TTFN
Hugggs Kim


Angelsmom1 said:


> that's a little better picture. Forgot about this thread. I guess I'll do a kitty next and do butterfly later on. Have a good night.


----------

